# Naa ford weird problem



## mrfred (Jul 5, 2011)

Neighbor of mine says his tractor chugs and misses in forward gears and in reverse it will run fine. Sitting still it runs fine..he has an incline to his barn and has to go in reverse to get it in, will not make it up the incline in first gear. He has new points, condenser, plugs, cap, rotor,coil and carburetor. Flushed gas tank and has good flow to carb. He don't want to throw any more money at it. Any thoughts will be considered!!!!!!


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Maybe the governor rod is sticking or the spring may be busted or missing.?


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Weird problems derive weird solutions! Here is one possibility:

*If the exhaust is clogged from fluids or other debris*, the engine can malfunction and end up losing power, especially when going uphill. In order to prevent this occurrence, clean your muffler every season.


----------

